# Late 40s western flyer



## mikedill (Oct 25, 2014)

Here are some pics of my rebuild of my grandpa's old cwc western flyer so far, probably gonna take some flack for not doing a restoration, but whatever, I'm happy with it so far. Any pointers are welcome, advice also, just please don't be a hater. Thanks !


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 25, 2014)

mikedill said:


> Here are some pics of my rebuild of my grandpa's old cwc western flyer so far, probably gonna take some flack for not doing a restoration, but whatever, I'm happy with it so far. Any pointers are welcome, advice also, just please don't be a hater. Thanks !




They way I see it, as long as ya got plenty paint over spray on your tools and garage, you're on the right road to recovery.


----------



## mikedill (Oct 25, 2014)

Seems I can only post one or two pics at a time. Love tapatalk,,,,,


----------



## mikedill (Nov 3, 2014)

Some new pics.  Its starting to look like a bike,,, rear wheel re-laced, fenders painted, ready for pin stripes, new pedals installed, head badge and truss rods cleaned up, stem replaced, bars ready for new grips,, I'm pretty happy with it so far.


----------



## mikedill (Jan 11, 2015)

More pics, the rear wheel is done, and let me tell you that it is sooooooo much easier to adjust spokes with a spoke wrench than it is to do it with a mini adjustable wrench. And got the grips put on


----------



## Jeff54 (Jan 11, 2015)

> that it is sooooooo much easier to adjust spokes with a spoke wrench than it is to do it with a mini adjustable wrench.




 yeah duhh, "snicker". It's been 'like, 30 years since I worked on bikes, yet oddly enough, I've carried 1 or two around in me tool box since I can't remember when or why I had one in there for that time.. But prob because, just in case for all that time, I didn't want to just happen to need one, and end up messin spoke nutz up wit a small crescent wrench. .


----------



## mikedill (Jan 13, 2015)

First time I'd ever laced or adjusted a wheel.  I tried about three spokes with the adjustable, gave up and went down to the lbs for a spoke wrench.


----------



## mikedill (Mar 10, 2015)

Almost done! Fenders and truss rods, and I think I may call it a day. Rides like a dream, once you get the heavy monster rolling. Kids in 1949 must have had pretty strong legs, Damn.


----------



## mikedill (Mar 25, 2015)

Just the rack left,  although I need to do something about the seat. The old springs are shot to hell , need to figure out how to replace them, or put a new seat on it. Any suggestions?


----------



## mikedill (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## delgan (Mar 31, 2015)

When I first saw the white fork, I thought no. Then when I see the final picture, I thought that is a pretty combination of color! Great bike.


----------



## mikedill (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks! I'm thinking about adding some blue around the edge of the rack, it seems a touch plain to me


----------



## delgan (Apr 1, 2015)

I think that would look good


----------



## mikedill (Nov 19, 2015)

Well, I really didn't like the black/white/blue combo, so over that last months, I repainted her and mounted an old soda crate on the rack, and am pretty happy with the result. I may have gone overboard on the stripes, but what can you do,,, 














Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## scooter_trasher (Nov 19, 2015)

The red makes it look more stock  vintage, black more rat-rodish, looks pretty OK either way to me, the key is to enjoy doing it, they are children's toys, designed promote a sense of adventure and to be fun, diamond frames were designed with the more serious rider in mind
my daughter made me paint her a near mint candy-apple red 
 rollfast with original tires, It Works


----------

